# 1984 schwinn paramount



## fxo550 (Nov 9, 2014)

I be selling this one soon,but i want to know why is stamped cinelli under the crank.This is a one owner bike with less than 100 miles on it and the owner told me the seat came with the bike of the bike shop.Also this was factory made for him,he was a bike racer.
1-cinelli under the crank?
2-original seat?
3-original brake handles?

*sold*


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 9, 2014)

more pics


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 9, 2014)

more pictures


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 9, 2014)

more pictures


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2014)

I would think the bottom bracket shell was made by Cinelli.  

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1984Ltwt04.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1984Ltwt05.html


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 9, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> I would think the bottom bracket shell was made by Cinelli.
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1984Ltwt04.html
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1984Ltwt05.html




Thanks a lot.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 9, 2014)

I doubt the bike came from the factory with a Vetta seat. The levers are side pull and may have been changed as well. The Cinelli bottom bracket is a bit of a suprise but they are good ones and who knows weather it was the frame builders or buyers decision.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 9, 2014)

.......................BTW love the bike. The Campy super record gruppo was the state of the art in 1984. That bike was built to go!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> I doubt the bike came from the factory with a Vetta seat. The levers are side pull and may have been changed as well. The Cinelli bottom bracket is a bit of a suprise but they are good ones and who knows weather it was the frame builders or buyers decision.




There are no build specs posted for the Paramount that I can find but the catalog pic sure looks like the 84 Paramount has side pull brakes. The Paramount was still built to the customers order during this time.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 10, 2014)

If you call Waterford Precision Cycle they can give you a pedigree for that bike as that is where it was made.  They do charge a price for this service.  You will probably get to talk to Richard Schwinn or his wife about it. Roger


----------



## olderthandirt (Dec 29, 2014)

cinelli was most likely an extra cost item specced out by whoever had the bike built i had a mclean built in the seventies and specced this same cast investment bottom bracket shell on my build also picked out the lugs ,oval rear stays,15sp spacing cable loops, campy fork ends and rear drop outs ,the reinforcements on the insides of the fork blades  and the cutouts  the type of tubing all reynolds 531  ,Campagnolo Super Record Headset had it color matched painted Mexico blue to match my Porsche that i drove and stuff i can not even remember ,you can order most anything from most custom bike builders even Schwinn Paramount back in the day that you were willing to pay extra for ,kinda like ordering a new Lear Jet $$$$$$$ talks


----------



## olderthandirt (Dec 29, 2014)

*pump peg option*

i see this bike has the extra cost pump peg most likely had a color painted to match silva pump with a cast Campagnolo pump head with the blue tips when delivered i know i opted for this option myself on the mclean one of those things i forgot ,looks like someone spent some time ordering this bike for touring or at least being prepared for a flat tire ,smart fellow


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 30, 2014)

olderthandirt said:


> i see this bike has the extra cost pump peg most likely had a color painted to match silva pump with a cast Campagnolo pump head with the blue tips when delivered i know i opted for this option myself on the mclean one of those things i forgot ,looks like someone spent some time ordering this bike for touring or at least being prepared for a flat tire ,smart fellow




yeap this is a nice bike.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 30, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> There are no build specs posted for the Paramount that I can find but the catalog pic sure looks like the 84 Paramount has side pull brakes. The Paramount was still built to the customers order during this time.



Bikecrazy's comments are totally wrong.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 31, 2014)

???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 31, 2014)

If I were moderator, I would take the approach that all opinions about the topic are fine, but posting negative opinion about somebody else's opinion is out of line.  At the very least, it's rude.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 31, 2014)

Especially when I never made the comments in the first place.


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bike is sold,thanks to all.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 31, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Especially when I never made the comments in the first place.



I was agreeing wth Gts58 who was negating bikecrazy's comments. What is rude is when people act like experts and make definitive statements that are wrong and misleading.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 1, 2015)

then state your opinion or give the post you believe to be correct a thumbs up, as far as incorrect statements, this is the internet


----------



## Horochar (Oct 15, 2018)

All 1983/1984 Paramounts came with this Cinelli BB, as well as Campagnolo dropouts.  Other years in the early Waterford production?  And as somebody mentioned, all Paramounts from 1980-1984 were customizable.  You could get any groupset or mix of components (Japanese, Italian, French) that you wanted.  And people did.  My 1983 has a crazy mix of parts.  Based on date and condition of parts, as well as discussing with Richard Schwinn, highly likely that the customer ordered it that way.  Maybe even the Brooks Professional saddle.


----------

